# einzelne Zelle einer JTable bearbeiten



## realbora (7. Dez 2006)

Hallo

habe schon hier im Forum und auch bei Google gesucht, leider nicht das Richtige für mich gefunden.
Ich möchte in einer JTable nur die erste Zelle (1te Zeile & 1te Spalte) editierbar setzen und alle anderen nicht.
Wenn diese Zeile dann geändert wurde, dann soll die erste Zelle in der nächsten Zeile editierbar sein!
Hab mich schon mit nem neuen TabelModel, CellEditor und auch CellRenderer versucht, hat leider alles nicht geklappt!

mfG


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2006)

du brauchst ein eigenes TableModel
und darin ist die Operation 
public boolean isCellEditable(int row, int col)
        { return true; }
entscheidend,
diese funktioniert 100% wenn man sie korrekt einsetzt,
also versuche gar nicht erst anderes, wenns nicht geht dann poste deinen Code

schaue dir am besten vorher die Erklärungen/ Beispiele in Tutorials an, wie

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/table.html


----------



## realbora_tmp (8. Dez 2006)

Danke,

das hat super funktioniert.

Ich habe mich wohl ein bissl blöd angestellt.

mfg,

realbora


----------

